# Just one shot of the wagon for now



## 74vwsb (Sep 30, 2004)

Finished the install in May, but have yet to take any decent pictures. Here is one my buddy shot last week. We are hoping to shoot some more soon. I couldn't be any happier with the ride. I came from Koni coils and I will never look back or doubt an air suspension again. F the haters. 

Install is completely hidden in the spare compartment under the factory covers. Kit includes: 
Bagyard (old style) fronts 
Firestone rear 
Koni shocks rear 
3/8" line all the way around (need flow controls for the rear) 
PTC DOT brass fittings including bulkhead unions 
Autopilot digital controller 
Dual Viar compressors run off solenoid 
8 gallon tank (i think) 

It is resting on the OEM steel skid plate and the tie rods on body. Looking at engineering a flip kit and some ball joint extenders. Might also change out the staggered wheels for some 19" non-staggered to tuck the rear. Wheel are currently Autoart VY 18x8.5 (215/35/18) and 18x10 (225/40/18) 

Love it or hate it..........I'm happy with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow looks great man. What are the rear offsets for your wheels? Any other pics of the rear?


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Love it


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

love it. 
dont change anything it looks perfect as is.


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't say it enough.....Wagons RULE and this one ROCKS!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm in love!!!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

simply awesome!!!


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

woooowww!!! the sexiest JSW(were they always called that?) ive ever seen! The boser really lends itself to the stance nicely! I personally think the autoarts u have now are perfect...if u pull fender id think youd be able to achieve the tuck u want in the rear!:thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow. (I literally said "wow" out loud)


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

:thumbup: nice/clean wagon


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

looks good man.. love it.. any other shots:thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

wagon + jetta front = win


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

You've gotten off easy for a few days now with that one lonely pic! 

A ride this SICK deserves MORE pics!!! :laugh:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

I wanna do bad things to it...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

wow. looks great...


----------



## 74vwsb (Sep 30, 2004)

:thumbup: Thanks for all the compliments. I've been on vacation for the last week, sorry for no responses back. 

Front is ET 36 with 8mm spacer, rear is ET 27 

Working on more pics of the outside and the setup......


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

More please. I've been waiting patiently all this time


----------



## 74vwsb (Sep 30, 2004)

mihneagabriel said:


> More please. I've been waiting patiently all this time


As promised here are some more shots. These were taken by others at SOWO 2010 that I had on my harddrive from random pic threads. This was the week after the install was complete (500 miles on the install). I will try to get some more this weekend,especially of the setup inside if the weather holds out and I don't get stuck working on my lifted mk2 all day :laugh: Cheers! :beer:


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

looks good! nice and classy !


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

i wanna wagon


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

